# Help with La Cimbali Microcimbali Restoration



## mmehta (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello all, I am in the process of restoring a series 2 Microcimbali lever espresso machine. While it was functional (prior to me taking it apart) I am missing the drip tray. Does anyone happen to have one they are willing to part with or know where to find one?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Double post:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55638-help-with-microcimbali-restoration-project/?do=embed


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I am sure someone posted in the wanted section looking for a portafilter. I think he might find it tough to find one as they have been out of production for a long time as far as I know. I suspect it is going to be equally tough to find a drip tray.

Possibly worth dropping him a PM and seeing if he is willing to part with the machine. You might be able to get one good machine out of the two?

Other thing that springs to mind is 3d printing one.

David


----------

